# Kono S Wo Miyo



## Haohmaru (May 4, 2011)

​
Summary: 22-year-old Rin has two major problems; a complex about the tatoo-like birthmark on his butt and a crush on an older woman who thinks of him as her little brother. Rin hasn't allowed any woman to see his naked bottom since an incident when he was 7, which firmly entrenched his shame about his birthmark. When he finds his birthmark may grant him mystical powers over the opposite sex, will he finally be able to use his butt to his advantage?

Releases: 2

Online: 2

2

Anyone else read this? I saw it at TT a while ago and looked it up. Thought it could be funny and it is. Rin gets himself in a lot of hilarious situations. There's also the romance story part, which isn't bad either. Art is nice as well. Oh btw NSFW.


----------



## raphxenon (May 4, 2011)

i knew it sooner or later someone is gonna post this


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2011)

lol, I've been reading this series for the past 2 1/2 months and I have to say I'd never want such a power, especially with what happens after the deal is sealed so to speak


----------



## raphxenon (May 4, 2011)

yeah once you inserted it you may never want to pull it back to keep the curse


----------



## Haohmaru (May 5, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> lol, I've been reading this series for the past 2 1/2 months and I have to say I'd never want such a power, especially with what happens after the deal is sealed so to speak


lol exactly. Though there are a lot of other ways to get pleased


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2011)

can someone elaborate on this deal sealing, because through two chapters it just looks like he turns on adult chicks.

okay i cant tell, do they hate him afterward or what, i thought the blonde was playing him, but the chick from the shoe shop had no problem even after the loss of the tattoo, so is the effect permanent or a one shot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> can someone elaborate on this deal sealing, because through two chapters it just looks like he turns on adult chicks.
> 
> okay i cant tell, do they hate him afterward or what, i thought the blonde was playing him, but the chick from the shoe shop had no problem even after the loss of the tattoo, so is the effect permanent or a one shot.



lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



Once he has sexual intercourse with his target (A woman who sees the tattoo) the effect wears off. And since you have only read the first two chapters, I' assuming you're talking about the childhood friend whose parents own the cake shop? The reason the Tatoo was ineffective against the childhood friend was because she saw it as a child. If she were to see it now as an adult, that would be another story altogether.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 6, 2011)

^To be even more precise

*Spoiler*: __ 



Once he penetrates a girl and gets out of her. The effect wears off. So he has the tough job of keeping it inside her at all times until he's done lawl


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2011)

ah i worded the poorly, the second paragraph is an edit after i read through 22


*Spoiler*: __ 



and its debateable if they hate him; out the 3 girls he slept with, one was indifferent and tried to charge him; one hated true, but i think that was more so of her being a lesbian and then sleeping with a guy, afterwards she becomes his girlfriend, the question i pose is she using him; the third girl was the one from the shoe store who is getting married, right afterwards she was like lets keep this our secret, and then later on she tired to met him again; so i dont know what to think 



regarding the childhood friend she clearly likes him anyway you slice and dice it, and im guessing so does the doctor


----------



## Haohmaru (May 7, 2011)

Chapter 23-24 Yamamoto called him naive and was planning to defeat him barehanded

onlinereader as well

Edit: damn you Takako. Rin come on man up and don't be tricked by this lesbian ho.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2011)

Damn, Rin is a pinch and is being used as nothing more than a tool to gain more power and influence.

God, I hate cliff hangers


----------



## Frostman (May 7, 2011)

I couldn't stop giggling from chapter 23.


----------



## hehey (May 8, 2011)

aarrrghh, that evil Lesbian, she probably has some horrible revenge planned for him cause of losing her lesbian virginity, and hes too naive and childish to notice shes using him and is going to fall right into her vengance, noooo!!

good manga.

EDIT: never mind, caught up tp chap 24... shes just using him to get ahead in life...

i want him to get with that nurse again, she was hot as hell.


----------



## Frostman (May 8, 2011)

I love that nurse.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 8, 2011)

Who doesn't love hot Nurses


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2011)

dude the nurse is focking ho, she probably slept with every guy in Japan; id go with either the childhood friend or the girl with pig tails


----------



## Smoke (May 9, 2011)

This guy needs to stop being such a moron.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude the nurse is focking ho, she probably slept with every guy in Japan; id go with either the childhood friend or the girl with pig tails


No doubt she's a ho. But she's a horny bitch, so why not lol. 



Smoke said:


> This guy needs to stop being such a moron.


Give the guy a break dude. He's a virgin who's never had a girlfriend. It's only normal he doesn't know what to know with this amazing gift.


----------



## Frostman (May 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude the nurse is focking ho, she probably slept with every guy in Japan; id go with either the childhood friend or the girl with pig tails



I think you spelled _pro _wrong.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 9, 2011)

Ho's are pro


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2011)

Damn you Chizuru, you're a confusing woman. Ga-Ko ftw!! I wonder why the stigma didn't work on that granny. Must be because she's elderly.


----------



## hehey (May 21, 2011)

Old lady was probably already a victim to the stigma of another man, so shes imune to his... or something.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 17, 2011)

Finally new chapters 30-34 swatted away SBK quite casually.

Edit: man what a cliffhanger. Is she going to do it or not? Can't wait to read more.


----------



## hehey (Jun 17, 2011)

dat nurse is back!!, yes!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think she's affected by the Stigma, even though she's been conscious of Rin all this time on some level. It's natural if you think about it. Well, I guess we'll have to wait a bit to see how that cliff hanger unfolds.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 4, 2011)

Great, new chapters. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2011)

^No prob.

And I'm guessing those two are probably going to sleep with one another before the night is over. I can't see her hanging on another day at this rate.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol Ga-ko is over thinking it. She's going to go insane if this continues. She needs to do it already. But doing it with Rin, should be really weird. It's going to have a huge impact on their relationship. Can't wait to see how that'll develop.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 18, 2011)

Chizuru is too much of a tease. She's giving some weird signals.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2011)

Chizuru is most likely not under the influence of the stigma. It's not only in her attitude towards Rin (mixed signals) but the fact that she most likely only got a look at it when he was a baby.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure she isn't as well. I don't think elderly and kids who've not reached puberty can be influenced.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 19, 2011)

Any chance Makoto and Chizuru will go School Days on us? I'm currently on ch 23 and I'm kinda experiencing the burn I experienced with Kimi no Iru Machi and GE Good Ending ... the bad kind.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow a lot of info this volume. It's getting really interesting. Lol @the way Rin was forced to use his power.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Interesting. Gonna Check that out. I love that nurse lol. She's crazy. It's not like she changed much because of the stigma.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 28, 2012)

New chapters are out by a new group Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 379


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2012)

We all know Rin didn't take that last ferry. Hopefully, he'll get to meet up with her because I wouldn't be fond of another run around where they keep missing one another.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 3, 2012)

Last few chapters were espeacially great. I hope MC doesn't screw up his current opportunity even if it's quite likely...


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 3, 2012)

*c204* 

Oooh shit @ the ending.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure why it's shocking for him though. She already loves him, so his tattoo wouldn't do much and even if it's somehow amplifies her feelings, they were already prepared to sleep together so that effect will be canceled as soon as they done with the job. She should be back to her normal state in which she still loves him.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad it went better than expected (so far), can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone still keeping up with this? Up to chapter 74 now. Rin getting some finally!


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

Well thats interesting....
*Spoiler*: __ 



the mark didn't disappear  wth


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 17, 2012)

It's about time he found out been waitin for a good while for that. Next chapter looks like its going to be interesting.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 30, 2012)

Shit, I want to know what the hell their saying!! From the looks of it Chizuru-chan seems to be in big trouble. That doctor needs to be pistol whipped by Rin.


----------



## Ender (Nov 30, 2012)

i wanna kill that doctor damn it


----------



## rajin (Dec 7, 2012)

*Kono S wo Miyo 141 Raw*

*chapter 7 *


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 7, 2012)

Shit, the doctor is so disgusting why does he have to hang onto Chizuru-chan shit makes me so upset. By the way, this manga needs to be translated faster we are behind alot.


----------



## rajin (Dec 14, 2012)

*Kono S wo Miyo 142 Raw
*

*It's implied he froze her attack partially
*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 14, 2012)

holy shit the beginning pages scared the shit out of me. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I though she was going to kill her grandmother. Her killing her grandmother would have threatened her character and I would have been pissed at the author. Rin needs to get over there and give her the comfort she needs *now!!!!!*


----------



## Ender (Dec 14, 2012)

damn it man. they need to scan this shit  its too confusing in the raws


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey genius. How about you spoiler tag that shit.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 14, 2012)

sure thing boss.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2012)

New chapters Ch.55
and succeeded.


----------



## rajin (Feb 7, 2013)

*Kono S wo Miyo 147 Raw*


*here *


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 17, 2013)

Man I hate that H1 dropped this manga. Waiting for new chapters takes forever. If only another group would pick this up.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 17, 2013)

Finally it will be revealed...the after story of Reiko and Mutsumi...the secret about Rin's birth.

The core of the story comes near...next week


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 18, 2013)

Kinda sucks having to wait indeed. I almost forgot this manga existed and had to re-read most of it.


----------



## rajin (Mar 9, 2013)

*Kono S wo Miyo 150 Raw*
*Ch.118 

english translation here
*​


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 15, 2013)

Although I already know what is happening..... they should translate this shit faster.


----------



## rajin (Mar 22, 2013)

*Kono S wo Miyo 152 Raw*

*And the scan is too i guess *


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel empty inside...

The manga has ended and not in a happy way, at least for me. The author did not have to go this route and the second last chapter was not even needed. 
But still I enjoyed the manga nonetheless.

Hopefully there will be an epilogue.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, the ending was not what I was wishing for. But on the other hand it is somewhat original, unstead of the regular happy ending.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 12, 2013)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't you think the suicide attempt was not needed?

Fuck I'm disappointed in the ending. I had high hopes for a happy one considering all the bullshit they've been through and she will forever stay a virgin now. 

I really hope that there is an epilogue.


----------

